# My late introduction...



## handz (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello 
SO - My name is Jan (or Honza =nick handz) Sk?cel?k, Im from Czech Republic, from city OLOMOUC (very beautifull historical city - you could look on our square here - http://kamera.olomouc.cz/ an some of GPO was recorded by our Filharmonia, http://www.mfo.cz/)

Im 21 years old and started composing 3 years ago when I started to discovering world of Classical music. 
(my favorites are Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Glazunov, Scriabin,Korsakov...almost all Russian romantic and post romantic composers...) 
I have no musical education at all but I red some basic theory and harmony books and try to learn more and more...
Im still on amateur level (my work is Computer Graphic) but if everything goes good I maybe start compose music for few PC games... 

Im glad I could be on this great forum.

handz


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Jan!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello master Handz, welcome !


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome to V.I.
Scriabin is one of my favourite composers as well. I imagine Stravinsky must have listened a lot to his work as well. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 12, 2004)

Greets Handz - its great that you're here and sharing some of your killer mp3s! Welcome to V. I.! Good luck on the gaming gigs.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome! and be sure to roll up the sleeves and get your handz dirty in here! 

*edit..* ok, after I posted, I realize that was pretty stoopid. I need to think before I type :shock: :roll: 

/j


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 22, 2004)

Handz, you're a great guy... but give up now. 3 years is much, much too long a time to try to be a composer. And 21? You're much too old, man! My advice is for you to stick with graphic design. Yeah. That's the future! There's no money or honour in composing, especially for image.




No one appreciates us!



Welcome!

:wink:


----------



## Lpp (Nov 22, 2004)

*at last...*

Sorry to hijack this thread, but someone must say him...

Ned, you really have won the "Helge Schneider" resemblance contest. Perhaps this was intended. If not... do a google search for Helge Schneider... you will know what I mean


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 22, 2004)

Really?





Have you seen the photos of yours truly on my website?! :shock:


----------



## Lpp (Nov 23, 2004)

Now that puts it in another light. I feared, that you really look like your avatar :D 

Must have been a really silly mood, when this photo was taken :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 23, 2004)

But enough about me... let's get back to Handz! I'm very jealous of his mustache. And I want to hear more thoroughly modern music from him!


----------

